# Where to mail fsw application to



## peeshpie (May 8, 2011)

I'm clear that I need to send a fsw application to Nova Scotia will the London office eventually process the application or do I send two sets of applications - one to London office and one to Nova Scotia? 

Proof of funds - I am clear that I need to provide proof of funds with my application. When I mail my application is it correct that I have to advise the office in London of my proof of funds - is it just a case of sending the information to the London office stating that I have sent my fsw application to NS office?


----------



## VicApple (Nov 4, 2010)

You send the whole application and all documents/evidence to Nova Scotia for the initial determination/screening. If you are successful at the first stage your application it will be forwarded to London for processing. We sent our application to Nova Scotia at the end of May. They debited the processing fees from our bank account three weeks later. We received an email notification from Nova Scotia on Thursday stating that our: "_application has received a positive final determination of eligibility for processing on the basis of work experience in an occupation specified in the Instructions issued by the Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism and published in the Canada Gazette on June 26, 2010"._ The email also stated that our application has now been forwarded to London office for processing.


----------



## peeshpie (May 8, 2011)

Thanks very much for your help with my query - I will plough on with collecting all I need!


----------



## VicApple (Nov 4, 2010)

Good luck! x


----------

